# Motobecane?



## iamtonyithink (Jun 12, 2009)

I am looking to buy my first true road bike after riding a hybrid for the past several years. Though I love the way it rides, it is just so heavy I am killing myself to make anything over 14 mph on a 40 mile ride. I have looked at a lot of bikes and their specs, and the Motobecane Sprintour looks like the one for me at my budget of $1200. Any comment on this bike? Good or bad would be appreciated. Tony


----------



## Cory (Jan 29, 2004)

I owned a couple of different Motos back in the day, when they were French (and you couldn't get parts for them because the French are weird). Probably my all-time favorite bike was a Gran Jubilee I destroyed in a crash. I assume they're made somewhere in Asia these days, which isn't necessarily a bad thing, and that parts are standard English/Japanese (just for example, the diameter of quill stems on every bike in the world was 22.2mm. The French used 22.0, just enough different to preclude interchangeability).
The components on the Sprintour look fine. The CF stays are probably more marketing than engineering, but they won't hurt anything and may actually help (I have no experience; I'm just speculating). It supposedly lists for $2500, but every site I checked offers it for around $1200, so that's probably the real price. If I were in the market, I'd hit it.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

You ought to check the MB forum: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/forumdisplay.php?f=106

I have a Sprint - less than 2 years old and about 6K miles on it. Very satisfied.


----------



## iamtonyithink (Jun 12, 2009)

*Motobecane*

Thanks for your comments and I will check the reviews further. Ride happy!


----------



## MntnMan62 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Sprintour*

I bought my Sprintour back in 2004 and I love it. Smooth riding, handles well. Great Value. Here is the thread back when I asked the same question you did with the replies I got. I hope you like it. Congrats.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=5224

:thumbsup:


----------

